# Feeding Sudan to goats



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So everything I have read says its ok to feed Sudan to goats. So I bought some a few monthsbmonths back. My goats are eating it. They do waste some of the bigger stems but eat most of it and seem ok on it. But I'm interested to see if anyone else feeds sudan or don't and why. Also should I be giving grain, or is it enough? I've never been one to grain any of my animals unless underweight or nursing. Currently nobody has kids although a couple are exposed to a buck, I don't think they are pregnant.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've fed it. The biggest thing to look for is to make sure it's not a cutting from a drought period. Drought will cause the nitrates to be super high in sudan and will kill your goats. Other than that....my goats love the stuff. It's just hard to come by out here and we've been dealing with the drought situation for feed. Unless your goats are losing condition or looking like they need extra, I see no reason to feed any grain.


----------

